# UKBFF Portsmouth - Get your tickets now



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Guys

like last year I have managed to arrange with the promotor Paul Smith to get UKM members a nice front row seat to the show.

All you have to do is go to my site and buy the tickets.

LINK TO TICKET

Come and support LittleLuke on his quest to become the junior champion.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice one Tom, I'l be ordering these soon.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

sweet i'm there!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=19864315326

I have created a facebook group for the show

If you're not one of my friends then sign up for it.

Luke I dont have you on facebook so if you are on it then let me know


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I suppose I'll come


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

****! it's really happening LOL


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Can't wait to see Phil Heath

Those recent pics of him are freaky size.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Update

MOSN will be giving a £10 gift voucher to all class winners at the show.

I know its not mega bucks but we've only been trading for 4 months and there are 15 classes.

Too many times you go to shows and the class winners get fcuk all.

Also the Overall Winner will be getting a generous price discount from my shop for the year.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Also the Overall Winner will be getting a generous price discount from my shop for the year.


How long do I have to prep for it?

Us northern lads love free stuff!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Shame its so far from me wouldn't mind going to a show


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yep me and my mate will be there il book them soon


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Im there and Im competing, just under 10 weeks to go.

Mr Blackman is doing my diet, so I should be in the best shape yet!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I will do my best to be there, Ive gotta see how much it will cost me for the weekend


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DB said:


> sweet i'm there!


Can I sit next to you?


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

might do the under 90kg class????


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I will be there. Went last year and its a good day out


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I might show my face again this year


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I need to get some Jamie u ordering this time??


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> I need to get some Jamie u ordering this time??


Nah you do it dude, I'm all over the place at the mo....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

FFS i did the last! Ash u owe me money anyway!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

UK Muscle said:


> I might show my face again this year


Are you gonna talk to the riff raff this time


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> FFS i did the last! Ash u owe me money anyway!


Did you bollox! I done the Finals in Brummy!

Your wallets tighter than your pants you big gay bear


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh yeah u did ok its still not our turn! ash has owed me ££ for months so i aint getting skanked again!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

stop your fannying and spend some cash DB

I need to know numbers so I can order the tickets inbulk from Paul smith


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok cool I let you know asap Tom, I'll get the e-mail banter on tomorrow with DB and the lads and let you know.

There may be a few of the forum showing up too....


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I will come along, just gotta find someone to go with first


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> I will come along, just gotta find someone to go with first


LOL you can come with us if you promise me a man hug


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL you can come with us if you promise me a man hug


He'd fcuking break you if he got hold of you, especially with a grip like his 

I'd come, but it's about 300 miles away from me - bit too far for me.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL you can come with us if you promise me a man hug


How could i pass that up


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

I will def be there dont know how with it i'll be though


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll be there, got the date booked off work just gotta stop being lazy and order the tickets


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

where do I sit once I have competed? I wanna watch the show! Do I need a ticket???


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Il be there all the best luke, good luck buddy


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> where do I sit once I have competed? I wanna watch the show! Do I need a ticket???


Right at the fvckin back.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

:blowme: seriously shall buy a ticket??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Luke you wont need a ticket.

Can anyone that wants a front row ticket please order by the end of the month as I have to buy the tickets in bulk for the concession at the front.

I will be sending the tickets out on 10th March so they reach everyone in time for the show but not early enough for you to lose them 

Any smart asses that think they can sneak in at the front will get spanked as I will be noting the ticket numbers.

If you are going to the show its worth getting a seat near the front. There's no reduction in ticket price from buying them on the door but at least you are guaranteed a front row seat for the show and also the guest spot by Phil Heath.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Just to second what Tom said. Sitting at the front last year was fanatastic. You get to have a good look at all competitors and are first to see guest posers. Last year it was Dennis James. HUGE guy. Troy and John from CNP were there aswell and were happy to chat.. I'm sure they will be there again this year repping CNP.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

agreed it was fukin sweet sitting so close!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> agreed it was fukin sweet sitting so close to Jamie!


 2 big man x


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

its interesting that you 2 gays still havent bought your tickets even though you know its good at the front

Tight fcuks


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL i'll talk to Baz and mail you by friday


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

FPMSL!


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Just ordered 2 tickets, I'm looking forward to meeting you guys and giving Luke and DB some support,

See you there chaps


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks mate! See you there.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just a reminder that I will be ordering the tickets in bulk on Monday.

Big thanks to all the guys who supported my site by buying from there, see you all at the show. All tickets will be sent out by next weekend so you will have them in good time for the show.

Oh if anyone has any ideas about where to go for food in the interval then post up here.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

can i order these tonight?


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Nando's at Gunwharf Quays is 10 minutes walk away, there are loads of other restaurants there as well, pretty much anything you want, alternatively there is a Walkabout, Wetherspoons or Yates's right by the Guildhall if people prefer.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pompey Tim said:


> Nando's at Gunwharf Quays is 10 minutes walk away, there are loads of other restaurants there as well, pretty much anything you want, alternatively there is a Walkabout, Wetherspoons or Yates's right by the Guildhall if people prefer.


We went Nado's last time!


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

I've never been but it seems popular with folks on here, personally I'd be more into getting a giant steak from Frankie and Bennie's as I'm bulking !


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

sorry mate but NANDOS all the way.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I was a virgin last year, Baz, Jamie, Lisa and Ash took my virginity.......

My Nando's Virginity of course


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL oh yes! it was emotional!


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> sorry mate but NANDOS all the way.


Cool with me, been meaning to give it a try since everyone keeps raving about it


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

By the way if any of you wanna come on your own i'm sure they'll be alot of UK-m people there to sit with.. i know Jamie loves entertaining men  oi Jamie you bought out tickets?!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

last year me and my family bought our tickets in the morn wen we arrived.

can u still buy them on the door??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

yeah you can buy them on the door mate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tickets will be sent out Monday. So you should all receive them by Wednesday next week.

Please let me know if you havent received them by the end of next week.

Thansk to everyone who supported my webshop and bought their tickets there. 58 in total!!!!!

See you at the show.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Am I sitting next to you Tom x


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Not unless you have big babylons and long blonde hair.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hoe bag


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

fcuk you guys crack me up


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've been asked the same question by a number of people

*'My tickets dont say front row seating on them'*

Basically I have all the ticket numbers that I issued to people and the seats at the front will have 'MOSN' on them so you can sit there. I will be working with Paul Smith and the Security so that the MOSN customers get their front row tickets as promised.

See you all there.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah but my ticket dont say MOSN on it either


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah but my ticket dont say MOSN on it either


Tw*t

seats have MOSN on them. Not tickets


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

anymore tickets left!!!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Tom pls say YES!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Tom pls say YES!!


HAHAHA you heard the man!!! ;-)) :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

il second that


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Anyone near me want to meet so I can follow haha!!!!

I will pay for coffee hehe


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

is there 2 tickets for 2 girlies left??????


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

carly said:


> is there 2 tickets for 2 girlies left??????


On the door - yup

As far as I know, Tom's sold all his and even he hadn't would be too late to send through post.

Just turn up early and grab tickets on the door - was a brilliant show last year


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

so if we turn up we can def get in???


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes you will definately be fine


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

defintaely lots of tickets left.

Just not at the front lol


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

What is the plan for tomorrow then chaps ? What time is everyone getting down tomorrow?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'll be there just before noon 

Just looking at my map now, its a long way from Essex


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Tom nice to meet you mate and i got to catch up with James in the end! Great seats apart from having the Polish Mafia behind us chattering away through the Phil Heath seminar. We all had a great day. Thanks for the tickets


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

No problem mate was good to meet you finally as well.

I really enjoyed the show and was great to meet a few new faces


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> No problem mate was good to meet you finally as well.
> 
> I really enjoyed the show and was great to meet a few new faces


i wish i said hello now tom, but u were like yoda on speed, u were never in the same spot for 5 seconds


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

smithy26 said:


> i wish i said hello now tom, but u were like yoda on speed, u were never in the same spot for 5 seconds


LOL it was a busy day for me you're right mate.

Had my mate backstage prepping him then did an interview with bbing TV then back to the seminar then back stage again then oh my head juts hurts thinking about it.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

What bbing tv Tom?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> What bbing tv Tom?


I think Tom means his muscle worshipping buddy from the states with a web cam


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> LOL it was a busy day for me you're right mate.
> 
> Had my mate backstage prepping him then did an interview with bbing TV then back to the seminar then back stage again then oh my head juts hurts thinking about it.


And still managed to find time to flirt with Baz's lady tut tut lol

S


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pitbull said:


> And still managed to find time to flirt with Baz's lady tut tut lol
> 
> S


LOL That wasn't Tom's fault lol!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> LOL That wasn't Tom's fault lol!


Yeah tell Lisa I was thinking of her the other day when I gave Kate one.....I couldn't get that top off my mind :tongue10:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Galtonator said:


> What bbing tv Tom?


its for an internet bbing TV I'll dig out th elink later.

Oh forgot to mention the £200/hour I got for muscleworshipping services.

TH&S paid it in a flash.:eek:


----------

